# LOOK Factory Tour



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

I thought some of you might find this interesting. This was shot by a Spanish journalist during the 695 press launch last month. It's a short video, but briefly shows pedal production, frame testing, and 695 layup at the headquarters in France.

http://www.ciclismoafondo.es/caf/bi...a89c2a7f60b2012a801f66920008.html?visita=true


----------



## GrandpaBob (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like they subject the frames and forks under some high stress, cool video, thanks.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Great vid. I guess you guys don't just dump some charcoal into a hopper.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

I heard that French women roll the carbon tubes into shape between their thighs. Wait, that would be Cuban women...and not carbon, but cigars.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Whoever picks the music for their videos, needs to be let go.


----------

